# Toshiba dvd player



## tony0927

I am unable to play DVD's on my machine. The default message reads "UNABLE TO OUTPUT THE VIDEO TO AN EXTERNAL DEVICE. PLEASE CHECK THE EXTERNAL OUTPUT SETTING AFTER ENDING THE APPLICATION" 

How can I resolve this?


----------



## MagnumC

whoa.. i have never encountered this.. its works fine in mine


----------



## nei

Hi Tony,

Did you ever find a resolution to your problem?


Many thanks


----------



## (=^_^=)

Same thing happened to me.

I just reformatted the computer and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Fira

I would recommend calling Toshiba http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp?nav=Repair click on Contact Us, call them and give as much information as possible if desired to all instructions I said. Toshiba should be able to help you  ; )


----------

